# What is your favorite pasta brand?



## Claire (Jan 21, 2012)

I've been a Barilla fan for years, mostly because it reheats without turning to mush.  But for elbows I prefer Creamettes, and I recently bought DaVinci linguini which I liked better than Barilla.  Of course my favorite is when my husband makes fetuccini from scratch, and I refuse to buy any fetucchini (how do you spell that, anyway) just to force him to make it for me a few times a year!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 21, 2012)

The double "c" in Italian denotes "ch" so, no "h" is needed.

I like Barilla.


----------



## merstar (Jan 21, 2012)

My favorite is Barilla.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 21, 2012)

Barrilla, TJ's and an imported Italian brand (I don't remember name) I get at the farm. I also get Ronzoni sometimes.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 21, 2012)

We had been buying Barilla too.  Then SO wanted low carb pasta so we now use Dreamfields for the most part.  It's fine.

In Italian, a 'c' followed by an 'i' is pronounced as a 'ch'.  Think DaVinci.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 21, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> In Italian, a 'c' followed by an 'i' is pronounced as a 'ch'. Think DaVinci.


 I think both are right - "cc" and "c" followed by "i" produce the "ch" sound.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 21, 2012)

msmofet said:


> I think both are right - "cc" and "c" followed by "i" produce the "ch" sound.



I wasn't disputing PF, just adding more info.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 21, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I wasn't disputing PF, just adding more info.



I only took Italian for one quarter...and that was a long time ago.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 21, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I wasn't disputing PF, just adding more info.


 I was just adding that I think both are proper thats all.


----------



## chopper (Jan 21, 2012)

My favorite is what I make in my own kitchen. Would that be "Choppers?" when I buy pasta I usually get Barilla pasta. I prefer multi grain or whole wheat pasta.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 21, 2012)

I like Del Verde when I am not pinching my pennies.  I also like Barilla because it reheats better than most other pasta.  Most of the time though I am pinching my pennies and use AnnA by Cento foods it is imported and often on sale in my area for 99 cents a pound.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 21, 2012)

I usually get my pasta at TJ's, but if Ronzoni is on sale I get that, usually bogo, so like 75 cents a pound.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 21, 2012)

Barilla, Gia Russo (excellent whole wheat pasta), Creamettes when available (Durham semolina pasta of excellent quality...Minnesota and North Dakota product I believe)

make my own paparadelle (can't spell it, though)


----------



## buckytom (Jan 21, 2012)

ronzoni for everyday pasta, dececco or delle verde when i go to my local italian deli and remember to buy it.

i also will buy artisnal pasta for things like squid ink, orrechiete, or gnocchi. there's a place across town that makes excellent artisnal pastas and bread called "vitamias".

it's a tiny place in a crappy section of town that gained a lot of fame when it was mentioned on "the sopranos". thankfully the uproar has died down since and it's back to normal. www.vitamias.com


----------



## buckytom (Jan 21, 2012)

oops, the link isn't working.

i found a video, though. get your goombah on for this one:

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 21, 2012)

buckytom said:


> oops, the link isn't working.
> 
> i found a video, though. get your goombah on for this one:
> 
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


 Which video?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 21, 2012)

darn, my phone doesn't like youtube. brb.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 21, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> We had been buying Barilla too.  Then SO wanted low carb pasta so we now use Dreamfields for the most part.  It's fine.
> 
> In Italian, a 'c' followed by an 'i' is pronounced as a 'ch'.  Think DaVinci.



I've been buying Barilla for a few years and like it a lot for the same reasons that others have already mentioned.  Andy, I have seen Dreamfields.  Can you tell me how it compares to Barilla?  

Has anyone tried the pasta made from Jerusalem artichoke flour?  I'd like to find low carb pasta that is yummy!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 21, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=o8w86NYPiPo&v=o8w86NYPiPo&gl=US]


----------



## buckytom (Jan 21, 2012)

did that work?


----------



## msmofet (Jan 21, 2012)

No


----------



## buckytom (Jan 21, 2012)

last try:

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=o8w86NYPiPo&v=o8w86NYPiPo&gl=US


----------



## Addie (Jan 22, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I only took Italian for one quarter...and that was a long time ago.


 
I grew up in an Italian neighborhood. I learned so very interesting words. My daughter-in-law was born and raised in Naples, Italy. When she came to this country, she took Italian in H.S. The teacher flunked her. Her mothr was furious. And she didn't speak English. So up to the school she goes. She starts talking in Italian to the teacher. The teacher didn't understand a word she said. They called the principal up to the classroom. He understood every word her mother said and couldn't understand what the teacher said. The teacher was speaking Roman Italian. DIL and her mother were speaking dialect Italian. She got her passing grade. Teacher was sent to another school to teach Italian to kids who never heard it. 

My two grandchildren learned to speak without an accent. They would talk Italian to their mother and grandparents, and English to our side of the family. My youngest grandchild speaks three languages. Albanian to his other grandmother, Italian to his mother and English to his father. He is two and speaks all three fluently. I have trouble just trying to speak English. Do much better with giberish and childrenese.


----------



## Glassalley (Jan 22, 2012)

I learned, classic (Roman) Italian while living in Sardinia and then moved to Naples and had to start over.


----------



## Addie (Jan 22, 2012)

Glassalley said:


> I learned, classic (Roman) Italian while living in Sardinia and then moved to Naples and had to start over.


 
Exactly. We have differnt dialects right here in the U.S. Soda, pop and tonic are a perfect example. All the same thing, just different names in different parts of the country. The teacher failed to take that fact into account. She also failed to learn something new herself. Take a person who grew up in New England all their life and plunk them down in the deep South. It is as if there are two different languages being spoken. Then look at the difference in American English and the Queens English. Lorry and truck are a perfect example. I once read a book written by a WWII veteran who came from the midwest. He was plunked down in England right from the farm. It was a hard book to read. Only becaue I spent most of the time laughing so hard. His first battlefield wasn't in the war, but right in England trying to learn their language.


----------



## Addie (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome to DC Glassalley. You will have fun here and learn a lot.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 22, 2012)

Which ever brand is on sale.   The one brand I won't buy is the WalMart Great Value brand.  I think it has an off-taste to it.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 22, 2012)

i just double checked, besides ronzoni and dececco, it's delverde, not delle verde.


----------



## Addie (Jan 22, 2012)

We have a large pasta factory right here in Massachusetts and it serves all of New England. Prince Macaroni Products. They also make the house brands for the stores in this area. So I buy the house brand. It is about 45 to 50 cents cheaper. But there is always a slight difference in the Prince product and the house brand. Casserole elbows are the perfect example. Prince are just plain large elbows. House brand has lines on the elbows. I can live with the lines.


----------



## LindaZ (Jan 22, 2012)

My favorite is Barilla.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 23, 2012)

chopper said:


> My favorite is what I make in my own kitchen. Would that be "Choppers?" when I buy pasta I usually get Barilla pasta. I prefer multi grain or whole wheat pasta.



Same here, except I haven't tried Barilla. I buy whole grain pasta from Felicetti or Bio Naturae. They are both imported from Italy, organic, and really yummy.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 23, 2012)

Claire said:


> I've been a Barilla fan for years, mostly because it reheats without turning to mush. But for elbows I prefer Creamettes, and I recently bought DaVinci linguini which I liked better than Barilla. Of course my favorite is when my husband makes fetuccini from scratch, and I refuse to buy any fetucchini (how do you spell that, anyway) just to force him to make it for me a few times a year!


 
f-e-t-t-u-c-c-i-n-e

My favorites are Rustichella d'Abruzzo and Setaro.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 23, 2012)

taxy, bio naturae is really good for whole wheat pasta. you almost can't tell that it's whole wheat.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 23, 2012)

buckytom said:


> taxy, bio naturae is really good for whole wheat pasta. you almost can't tell that it's whole wheat.


 Where can you get that pasta?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 23, 2012)

either the a&p or shop rite carries it, mofet.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 23, 2012)

buckytom said:


> either the a&p or shop rite carries it, mofet.


 thanks bucky


----------



## taxlady (Jan 23, 2012)

msmofet said:


> Where can you get that pasta?



I get Bio Naturae and the somewhat cheaper felicetti at the health food store.


----------



## Littlechef (Jan 23, 2012)

Barilla is my preferred pasta, but if DeCecco is on sale, I'll get that ... it's very good.  I recently tried Lydia's and it was very good too.  It's taste and texture is very similar to DeCecco.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 23, 2012)

buckytom said:


> taxy, bio naturae is really good for whole wheat pasta. you almost can't tell that it's whole wheat.



I like it better than white flour pasta. It is soooo yummy.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 23, 2012)

Has anyone tried the low carb pastas?  How do they compare?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 23, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Has anyone tried the low carb pastas?  How do they compare?




SO and I have been using Dreamfields for a while and find it to be a good substitute.  I'm not a connoisseur, but I don't detect a difference.  We've used mostly spaghetti along with some penne rigate and elbows.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 24, 2012)

I think Dreamfields and Ronzoni Healthy Harvest are good.  I prefer them over whole wheat pasta.  It sounds funny but my biggest gripe is the lack of interesting shapes.  I buy them when they are on sale or I have a double coupon.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 24, 2012)

buckytom said:


> either the a&p or shop rite carries it, mofet.


 My shop rite doesn't have it


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the response!  I'll have to try it.


----------



## simonbaker (Jan 24, 2012)

Barilla for us here.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 24, 2012)

mofet, i'm prety sure i've bought bionaturae in the lodi shop rite, and the a&ps in saddle brook and rochelle park. largely italian-american towns, of course.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jan 25, 2012)

Barilla, De Cecco, Voiello, but I'm Italian so I'm always trying different brands, since we have hundreds of them, from big corporations to small local businesses.
Furthermore we have endless pasta shapes, and not all of the producers make them all, so sometimes you cannot buy your favorite brand if you're looking for a specific pasta type.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 25, 2012)

buckytom said:


> mofet, i'm prety sure i've bought bionaturae in the lodi shop rite, and the a&ps in saddle brook and rochelle park. largely italian-american towns, of course.


 The new shop-rite on main st in lodi? I don't usually shop at that one.

I also like this brand. The spinach tagliatelle is wonderful. I usually get it at the farm I go to.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 25, 2012)

thanks, i'll have to look for that. i wonder if it's the same colavita that makes olive oil.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 2, 2012)

*Barilla*

Thanks for the informative post. 

Barilla for me, and when time permits, home made pasta in the pasta machine.

Kind regards. 

Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 2, 2012)

*Colavita: Olive oil, Pastas & vinegars, risotto rices etc.*

Buckytom.

Good Morning. Colavita is a large multi national and thus, they are most famous for their exported olive oil, however, they produce Pastas, rice for risotto and vinegars too ... and numerous types of canned goods too. 

margi.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 2, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Barilla, De Cecco, Voiello, but I'm Italian so I'm always trying different brands, since we have hundreds of them, from big corporations to small local businesses.
> Furthermore we have endless pasta shapes, and not all of the producers make them all, so sometimes you cannot buy your favorite brand if you're looking for a specific pasta type.



I happily try any Italian brand of whole grain, organic pasta. I have tried a number of whole grain pastas and the only good ones are Italian. How hard can it be to make good whole grain pasta if I can do it at home?


----------



## Addie (Mar 2, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I happily try any Italian brand of whole grain, organic pasta. I have tried a number of whole grain pastas and the only good ones are Italian. How hard can it be to make good whole grain pasta if I can do it at home?


 
It all has to be do with the type of flour.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 2, 2012)

Addie said:


> It all has to be do with the type of flour.



That might be true, but it doesn't have to be Italian flour. I use organic, whole grain, Canadian, hard, wheat flour. I just use flour and water to make my pasta.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 2, 2012)

My first choice is DeLallo. They make good organic pasta. The down side is that I have to order it online.

Barilla and De Cecco are my second choices. Both are widely available.

I don't make pasta near as much as I used to. For me, pasta is usually a quick throw together meal. I prefer it not to be an all-day kind of undertaking.

Having said that, we're going over to a friend's house this weekend to make (and freeze) homemade ravioli with several different fillings.


----------



## Addie (Mar 2, 2012)

I use the small won ton skins to make raviolis. I used to make my own pasta. Sometimes my daughter will ask me to make up a bunch for her freezer. Then I make the pasta. But for just myself, I make up about a dozen using the won ton skins. For my daughter I have a one ounce ice cream scoop and a ravioli making tray. It goes pretty fast. I then lay them out singularly on a cookie tray, freeze them and place in a zip lock baggie. For the cheese filling, I use a recipe that I got from watching an old Nonni when I was a kid. For the meat ones, I use a meatball recipe. 

For the cheese ones, it consists of a handful of this, some of that, a good shake of those, etc. I went to school with her granddaughter Rosa and I often wonder if she makes them the same way.


----------



## PattY1 (Mar 2, 2012)

DaveSoMD said:


> Which ever brand is on sale.   The one brand I won't buy is the WalMart Great Value brand.  I think it has an off-taste to it.




^That


----------



## buckytom (Mar 2, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buckytom.
> 
> Good Morning. Colavita is a large multi national and thus, they are most famous for their exported olive oil, however, they produce Pastas, rice for risotto and vinegars too ... and numerous types of canned goods too.
> 
> margi.



thanks margi.
 is it decent italian, as far as dried pasta goes?

i'm reticant to ask since you're a well travelled writer, and, you know, all of this is just opinion.  from the bayou folks of a swamp to the best tailored folks in any city. all are equal here in the states.

but in getting to know you and our apparent simpatico tastes, whaddyathink?


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 3, 2012)

I like Delallo myself but I really need to start making it from scratch. I've not done that yet.


----------



## Addie (Mar 3, 2012)

DampCharcoal said:


> I like Delallo myself but I really need to start making it from scratch. I've not done that yet.


 
You won't be sorry. A whole different product.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 3, 2012)

Addie said:


> You won't be sorry. A whole different product.


 
I know this sounds silly but the thought of making pasta from scratch is intimidating.

I have no idea why.


----------



## Addie (Mar 3, 2012)

DampCharcoal said:


> I know this sounds silly but the thought of making pasta from scratch is intimidating.
> 
> I have no idea why.


 
I have the same fear of a pastry bag. And I would love to overcome it so I can decorate a cake. 

Give it a try. If you have ever made bread, then you will know by the feel of the dough when it is just right. All it is, is flour and water. What have you got to lose? Just some time and a little amount of ingredients. Start small with just a cup of flour. Pasta dough is one of those recipes that you don't have to follow exactly. 

I saw Sara Moulton yesterday working with bread dough. And her secret is to spread a small amount of oil on the counter instead of flour. The oil keeps the dough from sticking to your hands and the counter top. I would think the same secret could work for pasta dough. Just use an oil that you would want to flavor the dough. Give it a try. Report back.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 3, 2012)

Addie said:


> I have the same fear of a pastry bag. And I would love to overcome it so I can decorate a cake.
> 
> Give it a try. If you have ever made bread, then you will know by the feel of the dough when it is just right. All it is, is flour and water. What have you got to lose? Just some time and a little amount of ingredients. Start small with just a cup of flour. Pasta dough is one of those recipes that you don't have to follow exactly.
> 
> I saw Sara Moulton yesterday working with bread dough. And her secret is to spread a small amount of oil on the counter instead of flour. The oil keeps the dough from sticking to your hands and the counter top. I would think the same secret could work for pasta dough. Just use an oil that you would want to flavor the dough. Give it a try. Report back.


 

Thanks, Addie! I just bumped that project to the top of the list and I appreciate the advice. 

Some time I'll tell you about my home made, garden grown pasta sauce experience that ended in complete disaster.


----------



## Addie (Mar 3, 2012)

DampCharcoal said:


> Thanks, Addie! I just bumped that project to the top of the list and I appreciate the advice.
> 
> Some time I'll tell you about my home made, garden grown pasta sauce experience that ended in complete disaster.


 
That bad huh?


----------



## 1006gm (Apr 22, 2012)

Dreamfields.  Healthy and delicious.  However nothing beats home made.  Just can seem to find the time anymore but still make home made pasta sauce from our garden every year.  We make enough to get us through to the next harvest!  Yum, I am getting a craving...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 22, 2012)

Good Evening,

I believe this is a duplicate thread since I had joined December 2011, right before Christmas or New Year´s ... However, we have so many new people lately. 

However, I am pleased to see that many of you also use Barilla too ... 

It is one of the oldest producers of dry pastas in Italia. It never fails me ... 

Have a nice Sunday.
Margi.


----------



## simonbaker (Apr 22, 2012)

Barilla for us too.  Creamette is o.k. in a pinch.


----------



## lyndalou (Apr 23, 2012)

Barilla for me.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 23, 2012)

I've always liked Barilla because you can't screw it up. You could boil that stuff for two hours and it would still come out Al Dente.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 23, 2012)

I have never tried Barilla, but I like their TV commercials


----------



## Addie (Apr 24, 2012)

Prince Macaroni  Products. But if it is on sale, Barilla. Prince is made in the western part of the state. My local grocery store carries a very large selection of it and it is quite often on sale. For a long time it was the only pasta maker that made Casserole Elbows. Now it can be found in the house brand. But I still prefer the Prince.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 24, 2012)

My mother HATED Prince macaroni, regardless of what the price was. She swore by Gioia.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 24, 2012)

I like Barilla, especially no-boil lasagna pasta.


----------

